# David Copeland's Motions of BJJ



## grappling_mandala (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi. I started training in w/ a judo BB in 1994, he crushed me for years in his garage. In 1998 I started training w/ the Beaverton SBGi in Oregon. I'm a machado purple belt through sbgi. I am very much still learning a great deal as I continue to train. My training is far from complete and I regularlly get my @ss handed to me by people I seek out for that very reason. I also train w/ Sifu Michael Vendrell and practice his system of Yee Chuan Tao & a Yang Tai Chi form passed on to him by his teacher. The tai chi has helped my understanding of core movement fundamentals immensely and part of my grappling game is based on the principles of tai chi in motion. (and stillness...) Vendrell is my very first kung fu instructors teacher and I consider myself fortunate to have him as a mentor. 

I have worked for a long time on my flexibility which is a better attribute for my game then weight training. Jiu Jitsu seems to build all the essential muscle groups and whole body strength through proper warmups and smooth practice without hurting myself. Maintaining a method of balance between non-attribute training (technique) and resistance sparring doesn't mean I can't train any form I find interesting enough to meditate and move with. I'll post my tai chi form on another thread. I hope you enjoy these vids of the bjj style I have worked at. 

Video 1: Scott Finney and me do a kind of non-submission oriented positional roll. I got this trippy reverse knee ride position that was pretty sweet. This gives an illustration of focusing on keeping the core rotating and controling the direction of the whole (both people linked together) instead of struggling for control of any particular position (like scott is doing....)

http://sbg.technical-journal.com/albums_backup/022805/022805_sparring_reverse_mount_ideas_music.mpg

Rear Mount Armtraps & Chokes: my favorite position because of my long legs I like to trap the arms when possible while going for choke combinations:

http://sbg.technical-journal.com/albums_backup/album61/dave_rear_mount_arm_traps012905.mpg

Stop Motion Capture:

Rear Mount Single Wing Choke -> Transition to Armbar:















Kindest Regards,

David Copeland
Elsie, Oregon
www.technical-journal.com


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2005)

Cool! Thanks for posting!

I would not have thought of Tai Chi and BJJ as a natural combo.!


----------



## grappling_mandala (Nov 20, 2005)

....neither has anyone else. I must have the market cornered.


----------

